# Tool belt modifications and why



## SoberJokR (Sep 15, 2017)

Show us your tool belt mods and tell us why you did it. And if needed how you did it!


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

I riveted and sewed 2 leather loops, one in each bag, to hold my 12" level in my right pouch and an Oxy tool shield for my chisel in the left. I also put a big Chicago screw with big washers through the 2 tongues of the belt to keep my Gunook from falling off when I take my bags off









Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoberJokR (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice setup man?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I love building and modifying tool belts :whistling


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

superseal said:


> I love building and modifying tool belts :whistling


Yes! This pleases me, show me more! 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

SS... Pretty sweet. I have few mins I did to my oxi's I'll post on later when I get to shop.... Do you have any updated pic of what they look like now.


superseal said:


> I love building and modifying tool belts :whistling


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

CityDecks said:


> SS... Pretty sweet. I have few mins I did to my oxi's I'll post on later when I get to shop.... Do you have any updated pic of what they look like now.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Knowing SS they most likely look the same or nicer :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate.... wearing my tool bags. Only doing exterior work.
Years ago when I was siding daily I did suspenders for a while to take the friction off my hips wearing double bags.

I wear canvas Carpenter pants sometimes there are enough pockets to hold whatever I'm fussing with.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Sounds like you're wineing... Post the pic


Tom M said:


> I hate.... wearing my tool bags. Only doing exterior work.
> Years ago when I was siding daily I did suspenders for a while to take the friction off my hips wearing double bags.
> 
> I wear canvas Carpenter pants sometimes there are enough pockets to hold whatever I'm fussing with.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You want me to model the pants lol.

My bad for the useless thread contribution


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Tom M said:


> You want me to model the pants lol.
> 
> My bad for the useless thread contribution


Thanks! Coffee on the keyboard!:laughing:


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Frank Castle said:


> Thanks! Coffee on the keyboard!:laughing:


Added these 3/4" male/ female screws from Everett Depot to keep things in place.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

CityDecks said:


> Added these 3/4" male/ female screws from Everett Depot to keep things in place.


I added a couple of those to my bags as well. One of the bags on my belt would slide off about every other time I picked it up dumping the contents all over the ground.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Just ordered the occi's g9091 bag. At least could fit in rear next to hammer hook. Along with occi fatlip faster bag to match my green set up it's an 1" deeper/ wider from hip out to rim and that appears to be the trick. The occi light framers are 4" fat lip is 5 and rimmed to stay open. I'll let you know when it comes in. 
Went through Atlas 46, CLC, dewalt occi drill holsters and none of them fit a real 20 v Impact drivers dewalt maki or Hilti. There all made for 12v. So if any of you are looking don't waste your time. I returned them all.


CityDecks said:


> Added these 3/4" male/ female screws from Everett Depot to keep things in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

It's fkn torcher especially with suspenders. I only wear suspenders in Winter. It's really comfy when layerd up.


RichVT said:


> I added a couple of those to my bags as well. One of the bags on my belt would slide off about every other time I picked it up dumping the contents all over the ground.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom M said:


> I hate.... wearing my tool bags. Only doing exterior work.
> Years ago when I was siding daily I did suspenders for a while to take the friction off my hips wearing double bags.
> 
> I wear canvas Carpenter pants sometimes there are enough pockets to hold whatever I'm fussing with.


More often than not, I'll have this on instead of my full bags.

http://occidentalleather.com/product.php?cat_ID=15&sku=5523

Holds a 16' Fat Max (with the clip removed), a pencil, a utility knife and one other tool.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

I almost got that for shop duty. Bought this instead... really likinit


RichVT said:


> More often than not, I'll have this on instead of my full bags.
> 
> http://occidentalleather.com/product.php?cat_ID=15&sku=5523
> 
> Holds a 16' Fat Max (with the clip removed), a pencil, a utility knife and one other tool.












Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Almost stupid lil thing for any bags. I finished a jumbo pack of gum and put some left over foam from dewalt tstak added 3/16 drill Holes and Walla. I've been lovinit..

Clearly it was dropped while building a recent addition so I did like any self respecting contractor would do and tape it with whatever I had. The siders where there that day and so was tyvak these are what bits I use 95+ % of the time.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I butchered one of those bucket organizers to add tool slots to my pouches.
After roughly sizing them up i used some simple snap rivets /caps /whatever they are....
Now every tool has its place in my belt setup.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Doom (Mar 21, 2019)

Tom M said:


> I hate.... wearing my tool bags. Only doing exterior work.
> Years ago when I was siding daily I did suspenders for a while to take the friction off my hips wearing double bags.
> 
> I wear canvas Carpenter pants sometimes there are enough pockets to hold whatever I'm fussing with.


I get the bags off every chance I get, messing around in the same room for a while, off they go, demoing something. running debris out, running up and down ladders for hours, finish interior, never put them on. Don't care what other carpys think. No they ain't 250 occidentals but they're well worn and do everything I need them to do, I've worn them 8 hours a days plenty, it ain't a pissing contest and it ain't a popularity contest, it's work and if I move faster and better without them on then that's what I'm doing.


----------

